# Bikes with Sliding Dropouts



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there any kind of thread with a compilation of bikes with sliding dropouts? After reading through the various chain tensioning system comparison threads for several days, sliding dropouts seem to have the least amount of pitfalls and complains associated with them. Easy wheel removal, no strange noises, minimal problems with slipping, zero disk brake tweaking.

So if there's no list someone can link, I bet there's a few bikes people can add, I've come across some the last couple days.

Kona Unit

Vassago Optimus Ti

Black Cat Bicycles


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

Voodoo and Specialized use their own version too.

The list of custom builders that use Paragon sliding dropouts is really long.


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

Misfit Psycles uses a slider. http://www.misfitpsycles.com/


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Monocog Flight


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

Nater said:


> Voodoo and Specialized use their own version too.
> 
> The list of custom builders that use Paragon sliding dropouts is really long.


Maybe I'm being dense, but I can't find any SS mountain bikes on the Specialized site, and all their road single speeds appear to use track ends...


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

They don't sell any out-of-the-box SS mountain bikes. The Rockhopper and Stumpjumper 29 models have sliding dropouts for easy conversion to SS, should the buyer wish to do that.

Here's the Stumpjumper 29er frameset...

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39217&eid=99


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

Someone say sliding dropout?










on this baaaaaaad girl...


----------



## Tallsilver1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Gunnar Ruffian


----------



## ruppster (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a Kona Explosif 29 with sliding DO's. I really like the bike, but I have managed to tweak the rear triangle. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

ruppster said:


> I have a Kona Explosif 29 with sliding DO's. I really like the bike, but I have managed to tweak the rear triangle. Anyone else have this issue?


What exactly happened to your rear triangle?


----------



## blue78 (Jul 7, 2008)

2007 26" Redline Monocog Flight sliders:


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

Nater said:


> They don't sell any out-of-the-box SS mountain bikes. The Rockhopper and Stumpjumper 29 models have sliding dropouts for easy conversion to SS, should the buyer wish to do that.
> 
> Here's the Stumpjumper 29er frameset...
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39217&eid=99


Just got an email today (the shop email anyway) from our Specialized rep and he informed us that they are making a factory SS rockhopper 29 that'll be limited edition/availability and should be available in march. MSRP will be right around $1000. no other detail but he did include a pic that i of course don't have. It looks similar to their $1300 rockhopper 29 but in brown and SS. ask your local shop about it


----------



## ruppster (Apr 30, 2008)

ShadowsCast said:


> What exactly happened to your rear triangle?


The rear triangle is shifted to the drive side about 1/8-1/4". It is easy to see from behind, the bike tracks funny and the wheel won't center up btween the seatstays and the chainstays at the same time. It has been banged around a bit and raced hard, but no drops or anything. When I take the rear wheel off the rear of the bike seems very flexy, I think it is due to the "strap" used to connect the chainstays to the seat tube. The frame is not cracked (or the paint broken) anywhere, so I'll just straighten the frame with a 2x4 and a piece of string. Sheldon Brown I was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem or if it is just a fluke.


----------

